# how fit are you?



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

were talking all round fittness, not just some fat lad who can bench 200kg.

1. Max Bench

2. Max squat

3. Fastest 1.5M Run

4. 500M Row

5. Max sit-ups in one set

6. Max Overgrasp Heaves (good form no swinging up)

7. Max Press-Ups in one set (keeping perfect form)

8. Max. Shoulder Press

heres my results (im 21, been training around 4 years alternating between pure weights, pure CV and both, im in the army so my job dictates which i need to train.)

1. 110KG

2. 210KG

3. 8Min03

4. 1Min30

5. 103

6. 11

7. 86

8. 65KG


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I call bull**** on your squat your bench is low and then you have a massive squat for your body weight unless your talking in a suit or about a mile away from proper depth.

I am good for a 160kg bench at any time of the day, not sure about my current max as i dont max any more.

Squat 220kg ipf style ass to the grass is a very safe bet.

Running who gives a **** the main thing is i could run fast enough for the 30 seconds it would take to catch your ass and tackle you to the floor!

Why row when i swim like a dolphin???

Sit ups can be done as long as an alaska summer day is long.

No idea about what a grasp is ets just say..... about as much as a small brown bear.

Press ups can be done until the cows come home (fyi i dont see many cows in south carolina)

Over head press.........well i over head pressed my gf against the ceiling the other night at a night club with one hand:lift:


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

yeah and your bang on the gear


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

overhand grasp is hands facing forwards, wider than shoulder width and i doubt youd catch me in 30 seconds mate i sprint 100 meters in 11 secs as for the tackling your talking about i play army under 21s rugby so doubt that 2 mate


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

and i dont walk around wobbling like a water baloon because of all the **** i inject to get big


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Some interesting lifts and times there...

What are you doing in the army?

Para, infantry?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

wow wow wow wow mate, your not going to be a popular person on this board if your attitude is like that towards people challenging your posts, as for the gear aspect, if someones on gear its there decision and i dont know what your on about wobbling like a water ballon, im on gear and the only thing that wobbles on my body when i walk. is my big ding dong.lol


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

tommolad said:


> and i dont walk around wobbling like a water baloon because of all the **** i inject to get big


But you do only have 8 posts, the 1st of which was telling everybody how much you can lift (p.s. no-one cares), and now you have started abusing a respected member of the board! Congratualtions...


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

:lol: this could be a decent thread lads, could we call a time out on the hand bag stuff? :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I can squat 300kg by balancing the bar on my d*ck 

This is the internet bro, unless you have proof of your lifts its best to not go bragging 

If they are true, then power to you mate. 

(no you perv's i dont have video evidence of my 300kg penis squat  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

tommolad said:


> and i dont walk around wobbling like a water baloon because of all the **** i inject to get big


Because i am bigger than you i am on gear? Smart logic there mate.

I was having a laugh but i guess its hard to see that 

Yeah deffo i wobble about all over the place

What was your point with this thread? This is a bodybuilding site so yeah you will probably out run a lot of us does that make you feel better for being smaller in every aspect than us?lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tommolad said:


> overhand grasp is hands facing forwards, wider than shoulder width and i doubt youd catch me in 30 seconds mate i sprint 100 meters in 11 secs as for the tackling your talking about i play army under 21s rugby so doubt that 2 mate


I call bull on the 11 sec 100m.. whatever, you must compete in athletics then. Lets us know the meets you have attended and where you were timed


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

apologies to anyone iv offended i just thought that reply was a bit uncalled for

i didnt start the thread to brag at all, it was just for interest and for people to compare

i havent got a problem with people on the gear at all, apologies if it seemed that way, as someone rightly pointed out its upto them.

im not para reg, im airborne though hence the vast amounts of CV iv had to do this year and my 'low' scores on the weight lifting side of life


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

iv ran in the BAG (British Army Germany) athletics in 2004 and 2005, running 100 and shotput, been timed there apart from that i just train my sprints for rugby, im a winger so gotta be fast.

by the way im 6"4 91KG just to let you know like, as someone said this could be a good post if not for the slating


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

tommolad said:


> and i dont walk around wobbling like a water baloon because of all the **** i inject to get big


well thats con in his avvie, doesn't look sloppy to me mate.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.army.mod.uk/linkedfiles/army_athletics/army_rankings_05.pdf

So which is your time then??

By the way all BAG times are over 11secs...internet is amazing


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I call bull on the 11 sec 100m.. whatever, you must compete in athletics then. Lets us know the meets you have attended and where you were timed


i have to disagree with your assumption on that one................i ran an 11.4 over grass in that at age 35, so its very possible

the thing with 100m sprints is that its measured in 100ths of a second


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> http://www.army.mod.uk/linkedfiles/army_athletics/army_rankings_05.pdf
> 
> So which is your time then??
> 
> By the way all BAG times are over 11secs...internet is amazing


You old detective you


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> I call bull**** on your squat your bench is low and then you have a massive squat for your body weight unless your talking in a suit or about a mile away from proper depth.
> 
> I am good for a 160kg bench at any time of the day, not sure about my current max as i dont max any more.
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

samurai69 said:


> i have to disagree with your assumption on that one................i ran an 11.4 over grass in that at age 35, so its very possible
> 
> the thing with 100m sprints is that its measured in 100ths of a second


Didnt assume anything mate, asked where times were recorded,Know 1st hand how hard it is to run a 11sec 100m, so until i see proof am very sceptical.

If you look at 2005 BAG results no time is 11 secs all are over, you are correct 100m are timed in 100ths of sec so to shave a few of is cheating lol.

Very impressive time by the way


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

tommolad said:


> were talking all round fittness, not just some fat lad who can bench 200kg.
> 
> 1. Max Bench last max bench i did was 140kg done in march 2005
> 
> ...


*I am now aged 44 so all the lifts here were done in my 40s*

.

all the weights here were done mostly whil;st on a 14x14 d-bol cycle or just after, the cv stuff stated was either when i was training in muay thai and was at my fitest cv wise

and they are all stated on here http://www.bodygain.com/charts.php (prometheus)

its nice to look back sometimes


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tommo with that 220Kg SQ at 91Kg BW you could drop a kilo of bodyweight and take the Army BDFPA powerlifting record Squat from Steve Maden any day you like, eh.

Also Army Rugby is structured as U23 and U20 age groups, is it not? Could just be the elite academy that runs these age groups of course?

Junior 100m record (last stats I have end in 2005, might have been broken since) is 11.0 secs by L/Cpl. M. Ypey of AAC H'Gage in 1976....exactly the same time as you!

Not doubting any of what you are saying, just wondering if the Army know your in possesion of the fastest, most powerful legs they have ever had in the ranks?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just to dive in... 

I used to be able to run a sub <12s 100m, and a sub 5minute mile.

Unfortunately this was when I was at secondary school.

Even more unfortunate for me was the fact that my secondary school was a nationally recognised sports college, so my numbers meant jack as there were at least 8 other lads who competed at england level and who were faster than me.

These days I can walk upstairs for a wee without getting out of breath, swim 2 lengths of a common or garden hotel swimming pool underwater without my lungs actually bursting, and I can chase after kids who kick footballs against my car whilst waving my fist.



I'd be interested to see what your deadlift is, as your squat and bench don't match the 'normal' coefficients, unless of course you have a 300kg deadlift...

Just to be clear I'm just asking a question and not starting the spanish inquisition...

Although you know what they say...

"Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!"

Oh and be nice to Con.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

tommolad said:


> were talking all round fittness, not just some fat lad who can bench 200kg.
> 
> 1. Max Bench
> 
> ...


Mistake misread it, you 1 and half mile time is good, I read it as a mile


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Anybody know where I could find these lifting coefficients you mention? I ain't interested in 1rep maxes but would still be interested to see.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

There are some on EXRX and I think theres a thread about it somewhere


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I can run at least 50 toa 100 meters until i get breathless I know its great innit...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Just to dive in...
> 
> I used to be able to run a sub <12s 100m, and a sub 5minute mile.
> 
> Unfortunately this was when I was at secondary school.


not sure on the mile time, but mine was all in high school too.

everything i do is geared to under 90sec events, in which heart rate can go to almost passing out (had 215bpm after 1 event,lol)

but for distance, no thanks.

horses for courses.

if you can do what you say, then fair play to you.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Trained legs with my ex-P/L buddy on Saturday... I reckon my 1 mile time would be about 15mins -- I can barely walk now lol!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

big pete said:


> not sure on the mile time, but mine was all in high school too.
> 
> everything i do is geared to under 90sec events, in which heart rate can go to almost passing out *(had 215bpm after 1 event,lol) *
> 
> ...


Don't think mine could even get that high!

Isn't the highest on average meant to be around 220-your age? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah, its something like that. the ST Johns took the pulse (as well as giving oxygen) to see what was happening


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

fair one, big pete you are massive and its totally your own perogative to get like that, the reason i started this was to see what you big lads are like on the CV side, i never have and probly never will be as big as you. iv never really spoke to anyone your size about what their like at running or rowing, so was just an interest thread really, not me bragging at all.

iv seen some really big lads run 8min 30 mile and a halfs though, they were on the gear but dosent it increase your red blood cell count? i.e the ones which transport oxygen to the muscles, id have thought that made you fitter because there getting more oxygen? maybe im wrong


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gear kills my cardio.

I get more tired, and yes RBC is increased.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

so your a hat then


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

am i a hat? you in the army mate? what unit?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

only joking dude,my bro was 1para mortars so used to hearing all the banter,was in the rat pit once for a beer


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

fitness is also based on the muscular strength of the heart.

the heart is indeed a muscle.

the stronger the heart, the more blood it can pump in one beat - hence increasing the speed of circulation.

another reason why the lower your heart rate is at a resting pace means you are fitter than a higher heart rate.

not saying its the only thing that comes into fitness but plays a big part also - something that seems to have been missed.


----------

